# Como funciona un relé biestable?



## Xifu (Oct 21, 2007)

Hola, a ver si alguien me puede explicar exactamente como funciona un relé biestable, pero explicarlo como para tontos¡¡¡¡ 

Me refiero a que me digáis exactamente como va, por lo que creo tiene que tener dos patas de alimentación, luego otras dos para el pulso de activación y luego las cuatro de los dos circuitos que va simultaneando, pero no lo se pq todo esto me lo he ido imaginando de lo que he leido, así que a ver si alguien me saca de dudas.

Un saludo.


----------



## ciri (Oct 21, 2007)

Algo asi?

http://www.ing.uc.edu.ve/~emescobar/automat_I/contenido_menu/Unidad_I/Contenido/pagina7/pagina7.htm


----------



## Xifu (Oct 22, 2007)

Hola, esa es la teoría, lo que necesito es que alguien lo explique para alguien que no tiene ni idea de electrónica, o sea, el aparato físico que me diga que contasctos tiene y como se utilizan.

Un saludo.


----------



## Electricista (Dic 1, 2007)

Un relé biestable..es muy simple su funcionamiento...

Hay reles que tienen contactos extremos y medios asi que los contactos estan en una ou otra posicion aunque existe tambien con dos juegos de contactos intermedios y una bobina que movimenta a travez de un mecanismo que cambia de posicioncada vez que esta actua y cuando actua nuevamente el contacto lo dirije a la otra posicion...
aqui hay una información

http://www.gitec-control.com/ficheros/Omron Power Relay Spanish.pdf

Carlos Alberto - Brasil


----------



## SicK InvisiblE (Jul 3, 2014)

Hola, quiero aprovechar este tema para consultar donde puedo conseguir este tipo de relés. Soy de Chile y estoy metido en un proyecto que requiere activar unos semáforos por medio de unas señales digitales. Si alguien me puede ayudar, desde ya le doy las gracias.

AH, debo montarlos en gabinetes con riel DIN


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 3, 2014)

https://www.google.com.ar/search?q=...bNsQT3y4LACA&ved=0CAYQ_AUoAQ&biw=1024&bih=628


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Jul 3, 2014)

Hola, además del buen aporte que hizo el compañero Dosmetros, si tú proyectro requiere una cantidad razonable en cuánto a costos, o por simplicidad  del circuito, puedes utilizar controladores programables o conocidos como reles programables o mini PLCs.
Los hay de 4, 8, etc. entradas/salidas.


----------



## fen2006 (Jul 3, 2014)

es mas rapido y comodo con los rele programables como dice Gudino Roberto duberlin


----------

